# Walkley Clogs - Mytholmroyd - March 2015



## degenerate (Jun 3, 2015)

Walkley Clogs was started by Frank Walkley in 1946. The main styles manufactured at that time were the Safety boot clog, Derby, Gibson and the Bar clog, with slipon styles being produced much later. In 1978 Frank Walkley bought out the famous Maude clog sole works in Hebden Bridge, a company that at its hey day had over 100 employees that turned nothing but clog soles! They suffered a fire in December 1990 which was stopped before it gutted the place. They've since relocated (still in Mytholmroyd though) in its later years it was made into a museum and retail outlet (which is why I’ve put it under leisure not industrial) As you'll see it's made up of a lot of bizarre things which made for an interesting visit.

Since this was our first explore we didn't have any proper camera gear so all these photos were taken with phones which explains the quality but we all have to start somewhere.

Visited with Merkal Jackson and two non-members.


External taken a few weeks ago since I forgot to get one at the time.


IMG_1941 by degenerate, on Flickr


20150327_162333 by degenerate, on Flickr


20150327_164158 by degenerate, on Flickr


20150327_163337 by degenerate, on Flickr


IMG_8688 by degenerate, on Flickr


IMG_8699 by degenerate, on Flickr


IMG_8744 by degenerate, on Flickr

There was a Santas grotto, complete with childrens letters to Santa still pinned to the wall.


IMG_8672 by degenerate, on Flickr


IMG_8677 by degenerate, on Flickr


IMG_8776 by degenerate, on Flickr

There was several of these odd bug like dolls around.


IMG_8774 by degenerate, on Flickr


IMG_0625 by degenerate, on Flickr

Mannequin pieces were strewn all around the place; it felt like i was in a real life version of the game Condemned!


IMG_8653 by degenerate, on Flickr


IMG_8805 by degenerate, on Flickr


IMG_8812 by degenerate, on Flickr


IMG_8814 by degenerate, on Flickr


IMG_8816 by degenerate, on Flickr

This coffin shaped door only led to a brick wall.


IMG_8831 by degenerate, on Flickr

There was several themed walkthroughs around the building too but they were all stripped out, we didn't get to properly explore the ground floor as at the time of visiting some delinquent had ripped off a large board (obviously this has been re-sealed) making it very visible that someone was inside to anyone passing by.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## krela (Jun 3, 2015)

Well that's pretty creepy!


----------



## HughieD (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah...spooky! Loving the tree out of the top of the chimney too. Great report...thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 3, 2015)

How odd! I guess the coffin shaped door was for people that had popped their clogs.... 

C'mon! I'm here all week!  

Great report, definitely and odd one, thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Jun 3, 2015)

Did you go down the slide!?


----------



## degenerate (Jun 3, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Did you go down the slide!?



no, strangely enough i went up it to get the upper level of the play area as i couldn't be bothered to find the stairs!


----------



## degenerate (Jun 3, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> How odd! I guess the coffin shaped door was for people that had popped their clogs....
> 
> C'mon! I'm here all week!
> 
> Great report, definitely and odd one, thanks for sharing



i'm disappointed that i didn't think of that joke  cheers it was a bit weird walking with it being a mishmash of things,


----------



## degenerate (Jun 3, 2015)

krela said:


> Well that's pretty creepy!



Everything in there was proper strange, nothing really made sense apart from the old clog making machinery


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice one,you got some great shots.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bavoir (Jun 9, 2015)

What a creepy place, and the jack in the box has the saddest face ever! Great pictures


----------



## KM Punk (Jun 13, 2015)

Epically cool find. You'd never get me out the ball pool though
Cheers for sharing


----------

